
Ask HN: What projects do you recommend to reinforce topics in computer science? - 8589934591
I see that the college websites usually have a lot of starter code for people to get started on projects. Some are accessible, most are not.<p>In lieu of that, for self learners, what projects would you recommend that self learners implement to reinforce &#x2F; cement what they have learnt when they learn computer science?<p>For example, UCB 61c has a project to implement Neural Networks in RISC-V - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;inst.eecs.berkeley.edu&#x2F;~cs61c&#x2F;fa19&#x2F;&#x2F;projects&#x2F;proj2&#x2F;<p>Subjects I&#x27;m looking for include (but not limited to)<p>* Algorithms &#x2F; Data Structures<p>* Computer Organization &#x2F; Architecture<p>* Computer Networks<p>* Operating Systems<p>* Databases<p>* Compiler Design<p>* Distributed Systems<p>These can be projects which can have multiple topics involved from a particular subject, or projects involving topics taken from different subjects, or projects involving a particular topic in a particular subject. For example, a project to learn about Comp Org&#x2F;Arch or multiple projects to learn about topics in Comp Org&#x2F;Arch like caching&#x2F;pipelines&#x2F;concurrency etc.<p>Big or small, I hope we can collect some project topic wise &#x2F; subject wise which with enough motivation and googling, self learners can implement and learn from the experience.<p>NOTE: If I have missed out on any subject &#x2F; topic, it is due to my ignorance. Please don&#x27;t restrict yourself to the subjects I have mentioned above.
======
verdverm
Build a file system or language, The learning will be intense

